# Would anyone NOT by a Noreve case???



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I am very close to finally pulling the trigger for a Kindle 2 cover.

I received an awesome Dooney & Bourke purse for Xmas   that my K2 will fit into just perfect!

The Noreve case just seems to "fit" with this awesome purse the best.

Would anyone not buy the Noreve? While I want the case to go well with my purse the protection of the K2 is the most important!

Thanks!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a Noreve case but I had never seen the Donney purses.  OH they are wonderful which one did you get?    I think I might have to buy something new.  

I don't care of the Noreve cases because I prefer a flip case.  I am getting a beautiful blue leather one from JAVOedge.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't think of any reason other than that a different case suits them better.  For example, there are people who like a lot of pattern and especially a mix of patterns in skins, covers, and bags, so for them a Noreve would probably be too "plain".  They are at the high end of the price range, so that might be a factor.  However, if the price doesn't scare you and if you like fine leather and good design, then a Noreve might be just the thing for you.  I especially like the Noreve "rail" system, which I think is by far the most effective (not to mention the most elegant) solution to holding a Kindle firmly in place.  I have several Noreve covers for my Kindle, and Noreve cases for my iPod and mobile phone as well.  They are all flawless in design and execution.  Noreve Customer Service is excellent too, though I know there are some here who would disagree.  (My opinion is based on more than 30 transactions, all of which were trouble-free.)


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> I can't think of any reason other than that a different case suits them better. For example, there are people who like a lot of pattern and especially a mix of patterns in skins, covers, and bags, so for them a Noreve would probably be too "plain". They are at the high end of the price range, so that might be a factor. However, if the price doesn't scare you and if you like fine leather and good design, then a Noreve might be just the thing for you. I especially like the Noreve "rail" system, which I think is by far the most effective (not to mention the most elegant) solution to holding a Kindle firmly in place. I have several Noreve covers for my Kindle, and Noreve cases for my iPod and mobile phone as well. They are all flawless in design and execution. Noreve Customer Service is excellent too, though I know there are some here who would disagree. (My opinion is based on more than 30 transactions, all of which were trouble-free.)


Which colors do you have? I'm considering black, red or ocean blue in perpetual selection, ebony in the ambition selection, or passion vintage in the exceptional collection. Trying to figure out which would go best with my new bag


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Rie142 said:


> I wouldn't buy a Noreve case but I had never seen the Donney purses. OH they are wonderful which one did you get? I think I might have to buy something new.
> 
> I don't care of the Noreve cases because I prefer a flip case. I am getting a beautiful blue leather one from JAVOedge.


I'm a huge Disney World fan so I received the new white sketch tassel bag. I can't figure out how to post a pic or I'd post a sample.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

> I'm a huge Disney World fan so I received the new white sketch tassle bag. I can't figure out how to post a pic or I'd post a sample.


I couldn't find that exact purse but the more I look the more I like them. Will have to save my pennies. I like the mini tassel bag in leather.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

It really depends on what you are looking for, there are other cases that work better for different people


----------



## Micknmin (Aug 8, 2009)

Casse said:


> I'm a huge Disney World fan so I received the new white sketch tassle bag. I can't figure out how to post a pic or I'd post a sample.


I would love to see this. Can you post a link to the webpage for this?
Holly


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I tend to agree with Cheerio--cases are such a personal thing that whether or not we would buy one really shouldn't impact your decision.

I have the Noreve K2 case in Sandy Vintage as my primary Kindle cover. The quality is good, the design is as well for the most part. I do wish they offered it without the "travel wallet", which adds bulk and weight--and no additional benefit as far as I'm concerned, though others may appreciate it. The rails system is the best setup for those who wish to have the floating, unencumbered look without adding velcro to their Kindles.

I do love the case itself, though it took over 8 weeks to arrive and Noreve's actual CS department (not their fulfillment group, but those you deal with when there's a real problem) was less than helpful during that time; so much so that I hesitate to recommend them unless the case you want is already in stock. However, as LibbyD said, others have had better experiences with prompt shipping, and complaints about them do seem to come in waves. I haven't seen any posted recently.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

It really is a personal decision. Wife and I both prefer the Oberon cases.

Matter of taste, I suspect.


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

I love my Noreve case.  The rail system is by far the best I've tried and I've had Oberon, Medge, Amazon and Cole Haan.

I've got the vintage passion and love the color and texture of the leather.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the sandy vintage Noreve case and I love it.  I got it because of the rail system and the closure.  I liked the way my Kindle looked with the hinge system but needed the case to close securely.  The only other case I had was Medge and wasn't happy with them (the company not the cases).


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Micknmin said:


> I would love to see this. Can you post a link to the webpage for this?
> Holly


Hi Holly -

All of the purses have slightly different placment of the design. The one shown on ebay below is close to what mine looks like. I love it!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140368039455


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Tana928 said:


> I love my Noreve case. The rail system is by far the best I've tried and I've had Oberon, Medge, Amazon and Cole Haan.
> 
> I've got the vintage passion and love the color and texture of the leather.


Do you have a picture of yours? This is the case I'm leaning towards as I think it would go very well with the purse


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Donney?  Didn't realize until I opened your link that it's Dooney & Burke.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Donney? Didn't realize until I opened your link that it's Dooney & Burke.


Yes sorry for the spelling error.... I corrected the 1st post.

I was so excited that I got the purse! Mom said it was backordered at WDW for 2 months 

Anyways after looking at the link any suggestions on the K2 cover


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that if you love the Noreve covers you should go with one.  I don't have one, because the Oberons and M-Edge G-Jackets are my personal preference and the Noreve covers cost a little more than the Oberons.  I know that many Noreve owners in Kindleboards are very happy with theirs.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just got my DX Noreve cover in Vintage Passion(muted dusty rose color).  Color is ok, not as striking as I hoped.  The company did honor my request to use very little distressing, so it doesn't look as messed up (antiqued) as some I have seen.  I don't like the way the magnets hold to the other side of the cover.  They slip sideways and don't hold it closed firmly.  The cover will fold back on itself so you can hold it in one hand easily  I had hoped that the weight would be way less than my Oberon, but it's not as light as I wanted it to be.
Still haven't found the perfect cover.

I should say that I love the Noreve rail system for holding the Kindle.  That part is perfect.  

Be sure to look at the Piel Frama Covers on Amazon.  Great leather and now in several colors for the Kindle2. They have a great fuscha pink.  I bought it for my iTouch and love the leather.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Casse said:


> Which colors do you have? I'm considering black, red or ocean blue in perpetual selection, ebony in the ambition selection, or passion vintage in the exceptional collection. Trying to figure out which would go best with my new bag


In Perpetual I have black and red. Black leathers are not created equal. This one is exceptionally rich and soft and looks much more expensive than it is. The red sample on Noreve's site looks sort of raspberryish but it is a true, clear, perfect red. I have never seen the ocean blue and don't know anyone who has it.

I also have the ebony Ambition. In some photos the color comes across as dark gray, but it really is black. The pebbled texture is very attractive and the leather is soft and supple.

One of my friends has passion vintage in Exceptional. I think it's a beautiful color. It's a subdued sort of fuchsia that makes a statement without shouting. I regret that I can't get into the distressed look because I really do like the suede texture and all of the colors in the Exceptional group.

I have other colors but I've only mentioned the ones that interest you.


----------

